# Solved: error 5002 in iTunes for Windows



## egareva (Mar 5, 2005)

For some unknown reason when I try to access my Shopping Cart in iTunes (latest version 6.0.4.2) I get a message saying a unknown error occured 5002. 
I used the music store 2 days ago and all was fine and dandy.
I had a quick google for other inquiries of this error and noone seems to know what it is. any ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://discussions.apple.com/search...eRange=last90days&userID=pac_80&numResults=15

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=2308168&#2308168


> If memory serves me right, the error 5002 is something thats "Stuck" in the shopping cart where the iTunes music store has changed its location on the store or edited the song in some way. to correct it you have to email apple so they can wipe it out of the cart on there side here


http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=2262460&#2262460
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=2261003&#2261003


----------



## egareva (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks, I'll contact Apple and see what happens


----------



## egareva (Mar 5, 2005)

After contacting Apple it seems that something is "stuck" in my shopping cart, possibly because it's not meant to be downloaded in the UK. They've put me on the list of accounts to clear but apparently it could take up to 30 days. Thank goodness the the One Click shopping still works!


----------

